# Hello



## captainmerkin (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi there new breeder from the Uk here, probably end up annoying you all with questions at some point!

Currently work in invertebrate conservation but am just starting out with mantids which I have grown attached to!


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome. Alot of the basic questions have been already been asked. Please try the search feature. Glad you're here.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey fellow Brit, welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

